# What do you use to catch gudgeons



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

what kind of bait do you use to catch gudgeons? I know to use a minnow trap but what do you guys put in the minnow trap? I have access to two different docks this year and want to trap my own bait. Getting tired of throwing a cast net all the time. Help please


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Dry cat food works well.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Crushed crab is number one.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Good ole Mr. blue crab. A mashed one at that.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

A simple peice of bread balled up in ur fish i mean fist is all you need I have found that they are particularly fond of wheat bread


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

canned cat food works well also, just poke a couple holes in the can. remember to toss the can in the trash. old bagels and english muffins hold together much better then bread, and will work just as well.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

well alot of things work well, but if you want instant results (impatient like me) take my advice and use chicken livers. you can put your trap out, smoke a stogie, and then empty your trap full of minnows. The best thing to do is to buy a couple of buckets or one big bucket, divide it up into ziplock baggies with @ 5/6 livers per bag then throw a bit of bread, dog food etc to add some mass, then freeze. then when you go to use it you have the perfect amount of bait and none of that nasty bloody goo on your hands. This works so well that sometimes if I leave it out too long, I have to throw back @150 gudgens cause I have too many.


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Gudgeons*

I catch and sell thousands a year... No substitute for crab !!!!!!!


----------



## Troutmask (Jan 3, 2006)

Hotdogs work great!


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Dookie in a basket

this may even work

 ?


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

glazed donuts


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Save the donuts for me.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Digger said:


> Crushed crab is number one.


 totally agree here ,,,, 2ed that


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if you can't get them with crab...they arn't there...i always keep a couple in the freezer...whole...cat food works too...


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

conch innards work awesome


----------



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

I've always used just plain ol' bread works great for me!


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Any kind of bread or meat product will work. If you cut the holes a little bigger and use smashed blue crab you can catch some baby spot and croaker that way too. That's how I did it before I learned how to throw a cast net. Gugeons don't work as well once the bigger bait moves in in June. That is, unless you like catching 14" flounder all day long.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

crab is# 1 but i dont have the time to go catch crabs or the money to buy them !

i have a commercial harvesters card and i sell my minnows 
and all i use is some of my dogs dry dog food (old roy dog food )just a small hand full . my best day was 9 gallons in two hoursat the time i got $180 bucks for them


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

when you use bread or crackers the yeast swells in theor stomach and they choke to death- ever wonder why all your bait is dead and dough is hanging out its mouth ......ckicken liver(2nd to crab) or crab are the very best way to go- used everything from A to Z and back for 37 years getting bait at the same spot !!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Fishman said:


> *Save the donuts for me*.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Jamie that donut looks mighty old how long you been holding on to that one.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

RACN35 said:


> when you use bread or crackers the yeast swells in theor stomach and they choke to death- ever wonder why all your bait is dead and dough is hanging out its mouth ......


The flounder told me that they prefer there gudgeons breaded


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

shrimp heads for me but thats only because they're free.....


----------



## Got 1 On (Mar 10, 2006)

I throw a cast net when the baby spot, mullet and menhaden show up. Before then it's gudgeons and a blue crab but I'm gonna try the livers...ya never know. BTW, when you get a bunch of'em, stick them in a baggie with some kosher salt and freeze them! Flounder ain't that picky when the bait is scarce.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah the chicken liver frozen into individual servings is an awesome idea, thanks!


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Crab and chicken Liver*

I've been catching gudgeons for a few years for bait shops, fishing piers, and head boats. The crab and liver is hard to beat. Another great thing is that old bunker that you have left in your freezer from last season. Cut into 4 inch chunks and seperate it in however many pots you have. And as for the chicken liver don't try to substitute and get the gizzards. THey are to hard and dont let off enough oils to scent up the water. I know from experience farmfresh and foodlion didn't have any more liver so I thougt it would be the next best thing. NOT Good luck. and if all else fails Lighthouse already has them in the tank swiming and waiting for use.


----------

